# [H] nette Feierabend-Gilde gesucht auf Blackrock oder anderswo...



## Lumianara (19. August 2015)

Liebe Buffed-Community,

 

mein Mann, ein mächtiger Magier (*hüstel* ;-) ) und ich (ein flauschiger fedriger Teilzeitbaum) wurden am 12.02.2005 auf dem Server Khaz'goroth geboren.

Die ersten Jahre kämpften wir für die Allianz, bis wir kurz vor der großen Reise nach Pandaria mit unserer damaligen Gilde die Seite zur Horde wechselten und nach Blackrock umzogen.

 

Unsere Gilde hat sich vor einem guten Jahr aufgelöst. Leider hatten wir schon vorher nicht mehr wirklich das Gefühl dazu zu gehören, da wir auch schon damals keine Raider mehr waren.

 

Wir sind berufstätig und sind sonst im auch Privatleben recht eingespannt, was dazu führt dass wir mal mehr und mal weniger online sind.

 

Wir würden mit unserer Gilde gerne:

 

...Spaß und eine Gemeinschaft ohne Zwang zum raiden haben

...gemeinsam in Ruhe in Inis gehen (ohne dass jeder schon vorher Top equipt, mit Taktikkenntnissen ausgestattet ist und wild durchgerusht wird)

...Questen

...(alte) Erfolge machen

...Wir spielen auch PVP und alles andere was Spaß macht.

 

Wir haben TS, sind aber auch mal nicht drin (nach der Arbeit - wir haben beide recht kommunikative Berufe- gehts irgendwie nicht immer.)

 

Was gibt es da noch... ja, wir sind beide >= 35 Jahre jung.

 

Wenn es eine Gilde gibt die uns beide aufnehmen will, bei Hinweisen, Fragen oder sonstigem bitte über Antwort im Forum, per PN oder Ingame Brief an meinen Bankchar Ithiliell auf Blackrock.

 

Wenn es passt würden wir auch wieder einen Serverwechsel in Betracht ziehen.

 

Viele Grüße

 

Lumianara


----------



## Rawhead (21. August 2015)

hallo Lumianara,

da es bei vielen unserer Member im RL Veränderungen gab sind wir auf der Suche nach neuen Mitstreitern

 

über unsere Gilde : wir sind die "Wächter der Zeit" vom Server Alleria

die Gilde wurde im Dezember 2010 gegründet, ich trat im Januar 2011 bei

gestartet wurde als Levelstopgilde, wir haben uns also für jeden Teil des Spiels und für jeden Content die Zeit genommen die es brauchte

mittlerweile sind aber auch wir in WoD angekommen

da der Kader aber wie oben erwähnt durch RL geschrumpft ist suchen wir neue Member

auch wenn wir im aktuellen Content unterwegs sind ,hat sich an der Gildenphilosophie kaum etwas geändert

es gibt auch weiterhin für jeden die Möglichkeit alles mitzumachen, seien es Instanzen,Raids und so weiter

alles läuft im gemütlichen Rahmen ab, niemand wird aufgrund seines Equipstandes bzw seines DMG-Outputs ausgegrenzt

war bei uns eh nie ein Thema, wäre bei Levelstop sowieso total verfehlt

also alles kann, aber nichts muß

vom Alter her würde es bestens passen, nur mal so nebenbei

 

ihr könnt euch gern mal bei uns umsehen http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/index.php

 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alleria/Wächter_der_Zeit/

 

 

alternativ sind wir dabei , diesmal auf Allianzseite, ein neues Levelstopprojekt zu starten

inwieweit das zu einem Vollzeitprojekt werden kann wissen wir noch nicht

momentan sehen wir es mal als Twinkerei, allerdings mit den Regeln wie wir sie von den Wächtern kennen

diese Gilde wäre auf Rexxar, spielt aber keine große Rolle, da die beiden Server verbunden sind, also Alleria/Rexxar

 

Gilde "ist ein Wächter der Zeit"

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alleria/ist_ein_W%C3%A4chter_der_Zeit/ 

 

 

Grüße Missyozz "Wächter der Zeit"


----------



## Lumianara (23. August 2015)

Hallo Missyozz,

 

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Hört sich wiklich gut an.

 

Ich bin mit meinem Mann so verblieben, daß wir noch ein Weilchen schauen ob wir auch ohne Servertransfer eine Gilde finden, würden uns dann bei Dir melden.

 

Vielen lieben Dank und viele Grüße

 

Lumianara


----------

